# John Deere L130 Automatic Not starting



## pceres13 (Nov 3, 2021)

I have a John Deere L130 Automatic . The battery is charged. I checked it with a trickle charger to make sure it was charged. I try to start it but the only thing that happens is the lights coime on.. Any suggestions


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello pceres13, welcome to the forum.

Most likely a safety switch problem. Start by bypassing the seat safety switch, as it is often the culprit.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

BigT said:


> Hello pceres13, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Most likely a safety switch problem. Start by bypassing the seat safety switch, as it is often the culprit.


Seat switches are usually *not* in the start circuit..... The only time you see a seat switch in the start circuit is if it is a 4-prong switch (It's not on a L130). Brake switch is the culprit for a "no crank" 90% of the time, because it's exposed to the moisture/debris under the left floorboard. The only thing the seat switch is usually exposed to is the corrosive gas from that Taco Burrito you might have had for lunch

This isn't a "no crank".... This a "no nothing" (except the 5 amp headlights). It's more than likely corroded connections in the start circuit. Need to run a voltage drop test on the start circuit (Battery leads, starter relay, key switch) to trace down the source. Seen a whole lot of parts thrown at this problem that 5 minutes with a DVM and a piece of sandpaper could have prevented....

Voltage Drop Test


----------

